# Vape King Northcliff - Points system now in place!



## SlinX (11/2/15)

Hey all! 

So here is some good news for all our Northcliff customers... 
We have decided to implement a loyalty based points system!

From now on customers with an account with will get: 
5% back (in points) on ALL devices. 
2% back (in points) on ALL juices and coils.

So come on through and create an account and get your points rolling! Please note that points earned at this branch can only be used at this branch and points earned at other branches may not be used here. 

On another note we have got new stock! 
- Hurrican Vapes 
- Bombies
- Vape Elixir 
- Love Potion no.9 
- iStick 30w 
- Cloupor Mini 
- Subtank Mini 

Along with all the other awesome stuff you have come to know and love! 

See you all soon and once again thanks so much for the support shown to Vape King Northcliff!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (11/2/15)

Northcliff Vape King said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So here is some good news for all our Northcliff customers...
> We have decided to implement a loyalty based points system!
> ...




Dammit I just bought the subtank mini yesterday from you


----------



## SlinX (11/2/15)

Rafique said:


> Dammit I just bought the subtank mini yesterday from you



Sorry about that, but from now on any other items you buy from us will have a certain points value


----------

